# build a gasifier,



## chaswoody (Mar 15, 2010)

building a gasifier, when everything is gone and you still need power, for a generator, your car , or any needs that might require power, a little know-how goes a long way, here is the site to get you going in the right direction Build a Gasifier - Home


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Here are the plans from FEMA, introduction, theory, application, and complete parts list with assembly, including pictures.

http://www.woodgas.net/files/FEMA emergency gassifer.pdf


----------

